
Yahoo to slash 10% or more of its workforce - shawndumas
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/yahoo-looking-slash-10-percent-044438229.html;_ylc=X1MDMTE5Nzc4NDE4NQRfZXgDMQRfeXJpZAM1Y2hiY3Y5YjhzdG0zBGcDZFhWcFpEeHVjejQ1TjJRM04yTXhPUzB3WXpZd0xUTTNaR1l0T0RkbE5DMWhZbVptT1dKak1ETTVZakk4Wm1sbGJHUStlV2h2Ync9PQRsYW5nA2VuLVVTBG9yaWdfbGFuZwNlbgRvcmlnX3JlZ2lvbgNVUwRwb3MDNARyZWdpb24DVVMEc3ltYm9sA1lIT08-?.tsrc=applewf
======
Grishnakh
What does Yahoo still do? How do they even make enough money to operate?
Honestly, Yahoo slashing their workforce should be no surprise; I'm more
surprised that they haven't declared bankruptcy yet.

